# Neptunepc case?



## rocket9244 (Apr 14, 2012)

hi all, Nebraska here.
I just bought a "Neptunepc" computer case at a second hand store for $20.00







and was wondering if anyone knows anything about it.
I'm looking for general info as far as how to mount hard drives, video cards etc etc, Thanx.
on the front of the case it says Neptunepc
on the bottom it says 
product date: 5/3/2004
Compusa
it originally came together as a whole system with:
120 hd
xp home
amd athlon 3000+ cpu
raedon video card 9200
keyboard,mouse
500 wt ps
gigabyte mobo


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Take the side cove off and give us a picture of the inside, the drives will either be held to the drive cages by screws or have drive rails that attach to the drives and slide into the case drive bays.


----------



## rocket9244 (Apr 14, 2012)

wrench97 said:


> Take the side cove off and give us a picture of the inside, the drives will either be held to the drive cages by screws or have drive rails that attach to the drives and slide into the case drive bays.


have you ever seen one of these cases? is it a coolermaster, antec, Alieanwear?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Never seen one but I doubt it a major brand.

The drive rails are in the package in the bottom of the case and laying up against the back wall.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks used, or at least dirty.

In any case, it looks like plastic drive rails are used for 5 1/4 drives. The 3 1/2 drives should simply slide into the drive cage. The addon cards look like they screw into the metal chassis as with any other case, except in this case, there is a plastic piece in the way...which is likely some sort of quick release/screw less mechanism.


----------



## rocket9244 (Apr 14, 2012)

Dogg said:


> Looks used, or at least dirty.
> 
> In any case, it looks like plastic drive rails are used for 5 1/4 drives. The 3 1/2 drives should simply slide into the drive cage. The addon cards look like they screw into the metal chassis as with any other case, except in this case, there is a plastic piece in the way...which is likely some sort of quick release/screw less mechanism.


ya, it is used, that's why it was only $20.00.
it has blue led fans (4) 
DVD burner and 500 wt power supply.
I'm going to clean it up and paint it black.
thanx for all the help Everyone.


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

Kinda reminds me a of some type of "Alienware" system. 1 drawback to me is that it appears to have no CPU backplate cut-out which would suck should you decide later to upgrade CPU cooler. So you might consider cutting 1 out or not.


----------

